# head shaking after grooming



## SAS

My Spoo missed her apt with the regular groomer a couple weeks ago when she was sick. I could not reschedule for a month. She was so long we had to sleep with the window open because she was so hot. So I gave up and took her to Petco to be groomed. This is our first time there. I forgot to tell them no perfume so she is covered with it. Too strong for me for sure.

Anyway, she is now shaking her head. Is it an allergy to the perfume, water in an ear? She is scheduled to be spayed day after tomorrow.

What is it? Will it just go away? Am I worrying too much?


----------



## hopetocurl

I would say her ears are irritated. I hope a groomer will join in...I am sure there is a home remedy for this....


----------



## N2Mischief

You may have gotten a groomer who was very aggressive with the ear hair pulling. Usually water in the ear is easily shaken out. Did you look at the ear to see if it is red or has any discharge?


----------



## Chagall's mom

I agree, she may be reacting to the sensation of her ear hair being plucked. Hopefully this will resolve within a day. But do keep an eye on her ears; redness, odor, any discharge or excessive pawing would IMO warrant a vet visit. Hope all is well. Good luck!


----------



## SAS

Thanks. I feel better. I will watch it.


----------



## cliffdweller

Since she is going under the knife day-after-tomorrow, your Vet will be able to take a good look, meanwhile, I agree with CM re: possible irritation from plucking (not worth the risk unless necessary, imho), time & vigilance.


----------



## Jamie Hein

There are a few things this could be caused by. I see that you missed the appointment and had to wait awhile. Were there mats? Removing mats from the ears can cause dogs to shake their head as the blood flow gets back to the area. If she was absolutely not matted on her ears then maybe she went too long for ear plucking and the groomer had to remove a lot of hair. Plucking a lot of hair out at one time can be irritating. Third it could be that water got inside of the ear.


----------



## SAS

Jamie Hein said:


> There are a few things this could be caused by. I see that you missed the appoinment and had to wait awhile. Were there mats? Removing mats from the ears can cause dogs to shake their head as the blood flow gets back to the area. If she was absolutely not matted on her ears then maybe she went too long for ear plucking and the groomer had to remove a lot of hair. Plucking a lot of hair out at one time can be irritating. Third it could be that water got inside of the ear.


Thanks. No mats for sure. I couldn't see hair in her ear but i don't know what I am looking for, how deep etc.


----------



## Chagall's mom

SAS said:


> I couldn't see hair in her ear but* i don't know what I am looking for, how deep etc*.


Is she doing better this morning? The signs of an ear infection would be these.
Poodle Ear Problems | The Daily Puppy
Take note of any redness or puffiness of the skin in and around the ear. If your poodle seems to be in pain when the ear is touched or the ear canal looks swollen or irritated this could be a sign of a problem. It's also important to pay attention to the odor of the ear. A foul or yeast-like smell coming from the ear is not normal and is a common sign of problems. A dog that seems to lose its hearing or is not hungry or does not seem to like to chew could have an ear problem.


----------



## SAS

SAS said:


> Thanks. No mats for sure. I couldn't see hair in her ear but i don't know what I am looking for, how deep etc.


Yes, she is doing better. Just an occasional head shake this am. Thanks.


----------



## SAS

nu2poodles said:


> Since she is going under the knife day-after-tomorrow, your Vet will be able to take a good look, meanwhile, I agree with CM re: possible irritation from plucking (not worth the risk unless necessary, imho), time & vigilance.



I love all the pictures! This water pic reminds me of mine. She loves the beach!


----------

